# It was a hot July weekend, BUT....



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Then he took a well deserved rest!!!


:yawn2::yawn2::yawn2::yawn2::yawn2:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Now this is what I call a Deep Dark Red beauty!! At just 8.5 months old a new Grand Champion and this weekend took 4 Best Champions, 1 Best Grand Champion, 4 Best of Breeds and 1 Group second in a class of 10 dogs!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations* (x's 5!) to winning Finnegan! :kiss:
:cheers2: :clap2: :congrats: :cheers: :thumb:
Wow, Finnegan can really take the heat and compete! That's BIG RED for you! roud: Now come back to the states so we can celebrate.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Is there any title that Big Red Boy won't try? I love the pic for him getting that well-deserved rest!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Cavon - Isn't there a rule somewhere that states the maximum number of titles, per year, that a dog can attain? It would appear to me that you are waaaaay over it!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Lolol!!!


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats cavon and finnegan!!!!
He is such a handsome boy!! I can see why the judges love him so much!! I hope when I am finally able to get my boy he will be as lovely as finnegan!!
x


----------

